# Xbox 360 in Malaysia



## debjstuart

Hi,

I am 15 years old and I am from England. My dad took a job in MAlaysia and during my summer holidays I am going to visit him for 5 weeks. 

I am thinking of taking my xbox out there. It was bought in England, and all the games are from the UK. I have heard about some region lock things, and I need some clarification.

If I take my Uk xbox out there with games (eg Fifa 13, Battlefield 3, COD BO2, Far Cry 3, Red Dead redemption) will I be able to play them offline?
Furthermore, will I be able to play with my friends who are in the UK online, while in Malaysia?
Finally, will I be able to buy games in Malaysia, and play them on my console and take them back to England?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Debs


----------



## indy

Hi Debs

Your UK xbox 360 should play your UK games in Malaysia fine, provided it makes the journey in one piece! It's probably safest to transport the console in your hand luggage with the power cable/controllers etc in with your checked luggage.

Mains voltage and tv connections should be the same as the UK so you shouldn't need anything extra there. It'll obviously depend on your internet connection as to whether you can go online but again, it should be the same process as back in the UK. Just remember the time difference if you want to play with your friends. 

Game compatibilty is trickier. Most 360 games sold here should work on your UK console but there's a few that don't. I'm not allowed to post links yet but if you google "region free Xbox 360 games", one of the first hits (think it's gaming(dot)wikia?) is a constantly expanding list of games, their formats and in which regions they seem to work. The games sold in Malaysia will be NTSC-J format (Japan & Asia) so check across to the PAL (Europe, Australia and NZ) column to see whether they will work on your console. If you're not sure, it's probably best to wait til you're back in the UK though. 

Hope this helps and enjoy your visit!

Indy


----------



## Moe599

Hey Debs,


I have two boys 13 & 14 and we are from the states. They brought their Xbox here and it works fine. If you want to buy a game here just make sure you buy it from a legitimate business, not from a vendor from a local market. My son bought Gears of War from one of the malls in KL and its worked fine. You should be good. 

Moe


----------



## debjstuart

Thanks very much for your help, I am going to take my xbox over there, but I probably wont buy any of the games!


----------

